
Some Elite Colleges Review an Application in 8 Minutes (or Less) - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/some-elite-colleges-review-an-application-in-8-minutes-or-less-1517400001
======
Finnucane
Back in the days when I read slush I could reject manuscripts at a rate of
about 20-25 an hour. It doesn't seem surprising to me at all that if you are
looking at these papers all day long, it's not going to take very long to
learn how to quickly weed out the obvious nonstarters.

